

Disgusted with finance, I helped to build cowbird.com - dlauer
http://cowbird.com/story/1676
I worked in high-frequency trading for 2.5 years until I grew disgusted with it. I had worked on startups before, and knew that was where my passion was - to create rather than simply make money for rich people. I'll be on NPR's Marketplace program tonight reading a version of the cowbird story linked above.
======
ecubed
I really enjoyed the story. Seems like it could become a cool platform for a
new kind of audio book. Maybe it's just me but I did find it a little hard to
find a story on a specific topic, but maybe thats because there aren't any
tagged with finance, tech, or programming. Are there plans to add video along
with the audio/picture?

~~~
dlauer
Thanks! Every story has tags, if you scroll down. You can also search by tag,
and you can open up the Topics section from the menu at the top of each page.
All of that being said, we are working on redesigning and simplifying the
interface, and content discovery is a key part of some changes we'll be
rolling out soon. We do not have any plans to add video. We find something
very striking about a beautiful photo, or a photo and audio. For now, we're
sticking with this, but may revisit video down the road.

------
dlauer
I worked in high-frequency trading for 2.5 years until I grew disgusted with
it. I had worked on startups before, and knew that was where my passion was -
to create rather than simply make rich people richer. I'll be on NPR's
Marketplace program tonight reading a version of the cowbird story linked
above.

------
beeskneecaps
Mobile webkit was blocked by an unclosable popup.. Anyone care to explain the
site to me?

~~~
dlauer
Cowbird is a rich-media story-telling website. We are attempting to build a
public library for the human experience. My particular story is an audio story
about how I left high-frequency trading to focus on startups. I'm surprised
you're having trouble, can you give me more details about what's happened? I
can pull it up on my Android browser with no problem.

